# La ruta en la formula cambia segun computadora que abra el libro compartido en red



## Samuel Cano (Jul 10, 2014)

Hola a todos, una ayuda por favor!

Mi caso es que en un disco duro externo de la computadora tengo un libro formulado, con referencias hacia otros libros en la misma carpeta.   La carpeta está compartida en la red local.

Pero me ocurre que, si de otra computadora de la red se abre el libro formulado, se le hacen cambios, guarda y yo lo abro después; las formuas dan error, pues la ruta a los libros vinculado ha cambiado!

Ejemplo:

de F:\folder\libro.xlsx (o ninguna, pues es local)
a   \\folder\libro.xlsx

Y lo mismo a la inversa! si yo abro-cambio-guardo para los demás las fórmulas dan error por el cambio de ruta..

He buscado cómo superar esa situación, pero sin suerte; por lo que cualquier comentario es bienvenido.

Gracias anticipadas.

-Samuel Cano


----------



## marious (Jul 24, 2014)

Lo unico q se me ocurre es que pruebes a referenciar los links como si estuviesen en un disco duro externo. Sigue este link y dime se ti sirve de ayuda HYPERLINK function - Excel

[h=3]Jump to a workbook on a different drive Abrir libro en un disco diferente[/h]This example opens the workbook *1stqtr.xlsx* that is stored in the *Finance* directory on drive D, and displays the numeric value that is stored in cell H10.

=HYPERLINK("D:\FINANCE\1stqtr.xlsx", H10)</pre>[h=3]Jump to a specific area in an external workbook abrir un area especificaen un libro exteno.[/h]The following example creates a hyperlink to the *Totals* area in another (external) workbook, *Mybook.xlsx*.

=HYPERLINK("[C:\My Documents\Mybook.xlsx]Totals")
</pre>


----------

